# US-335D, DPF off and Ecotune tune and pipe



## oldsankey (Apr 13, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with ECOTUNE out of Scotland that provides a DPF removal pipe and an ECU tune re-map on a US-spec 335D? They claim they've sold some to US customers and that the results are amazing... The major negative is that you have to physically remove your ECU and ship to their Scotland shop due to the encryption on 2009 and up models. How does this new tune and DPF removal affect the still present DEF system and urea process? On a side note, I live in an emissions exempt state for diesel vehicles. Any information/thoughts is much appreciated as I can't find much info regarding the DEF system after the DPF removal and re-map.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

not surprising given no def on european version. One good thing is def is still downstream of the dpf so likely little effect. whats it do to the egr system as thats right around there?

powered by lemings


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Why would you want to remove your dpf? :dunno:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

cssnms said:


> Why would you want to remove your dpf? :dunno:


After seeing some videos, for the sound. I'd do it in a heartbeat if my car were out of warranty and had I not bought a second Mustang.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Yea well I can live without the black smoke at the sacrafice of some sound. (I've seen the same video.)


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd actually prefer the black smoke.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

Snipe656 said:


> I'd actually prefer the black smoke.


You are a diesel-head!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes and part of owning them is having loud engines that make stinky smells and belch out soot. I find it soothing. This is a big reason that I don't like the newer trucks.


----------



## mflambert (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry to bump up such an old thread but I figured it would be better than starting a new one.

Any updates on this? I want to remove my DPF but do not want to remove/ship the ECU. No reply from Ecotune.

Any shops in the US do this yet for the 335D? I see quite a few VW TDI places but nothing specific for the 35D.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

mflambert said:


> Sorry to bump up such an old thread but I figured it would be better than starting a new one.
> 
> Any updates on this? I want to remove my DPF but do not want to remove/ship the ECU. No reply from Ecotune.
> 
> Any shops in the US do this yet for the 335D? I see quite a few VW TDI places but nothing specific for the 35D.


There was a discussion last week about if the ECU could be reprogrammed via a handheld and from what everyone said that is not possible in the states. Only one mentioning I have seen of a DPF removal in the works I recall also talking about reprogramming of the ECU. So would look like no luck presently with doing a DPF removal and not wanting to remove your ECU to have it reprogrammed. Unless of course you are close enough to some of the few places that do the actual reprogramming.


----------



## oldsankey (Apr 13, 2012)

mflambert said:


> Sorry to bump up such an old thread but I figured it would be better than starting a new one.
> 
> Any updates on this? I want to remove my DPF but do not want to remove/ship the ECU. No reply from Ecotune.
> 
> Any shops in the US do this yet for the 335D? I see quite a few VW TDI places but nothing specific for the 35D.


I've yet to hear of anyone in the states successfully remove the DPF "without" having to ship out the ECU for a bench flash. ECUPROGRAM out of Calgary (poc Miguel) and JR Auto Electronics out of Oakville, Canada (poc Jarek), are two reputable shops that can remove/bypass your DPF and re-map your ECU onsite... Good thing about the Canadian shops is that the US spec 335D and the Canadian spec both fall under the North America build, versus the European build (DPF is slightly different due to lack of DEF injection) that Ecotune out of Scotland deals mostly with. I know Stan at Ecotune says he's been successful in tuning our US models, but just depends on your level of comfort/trust.


----------



## mflambert (Oct 7, 2012)

Thank you sir! 

Been reading many threads that the DPF might not be all that restrictive in the 35D but it is still a science test. My guess is that, like every other diesel, it is but there isn't any definitive information yet (except for when it gets full of carbon).

I'd feel more comfortable shipping my ECU to Canadia than across the pond either way


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

mflambert said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Been reading many threads that the DPF might not be all that restrictive in the 35D but it is still a science test. My guess is that, like every other diesel, it is but there isn't any definitive information yet (except for when it gets full of carbon).
> 
> I'd feel more comfortable shipping my ECU to Canadia than across the pond either way


Have you read through a thread(on another forum) where someone overseas did remove the DPF, had their tune changed and ultimately put the DPF back on? I thought he said he saw next to no gain and did not feel the soot was worth that very small gain. Personally I'd not get high hopes on this gaining power stateside until someone is the test subject and has a good person tuning for the change.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

mflambert said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> Been reading many threads that the DPF might not be all that restrictive in the 35D but it is still a science test. My guess is that, like every other diesel, it is but there isn't any definitive information yet (except for when it gets full of carbon).


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=6695813&postcount=25

Direct measurements show about 2 psi at full fueling at high rpm's on a functioning DPF.


----------



## mflambert (Oct 7, 2012)

How restrictive do you consider 2psi in this scenario?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

mflambert said:


> How restrictive do you consider 2psi in this scenario?


According to someone who has done it on a euro car, it is not worth it unless you plan on doing some "heavy tuning" source:

http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=535271

Via other threads on here and elsewhere it has already been shown that euro tunes in general will not work on north america cars. So it is going to require someone who can do "heavy tuning" on this side of the pond which is really going to limit your choices. Like I said before, I'd wait for someone else to spend their time and money in the R&D on this on a north american car to see if it is an option worth spending time on.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

Considering the volume of gases passing through there ... incredibly small. That being said, as the DPF ages, or if a malfunction occurs and regens aren't effective, that back pressure could readily become a problem for the system. I have no data regarding how much back pressure is "too much".


----------



## mflambert (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks both of you. Only thing I'm concerned with now is extra duty cycles on EGR replacements (if I have to get one).

Starting to really like this forum!


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It's real shame some of these things ended up being different from the euro cars. Sure would be nice to just order a tune/dpf removal and so on from there and slap it on without issue. From what I recall they even have a different EGR setup that can easily be bypassed but not sure anyone has found a solution yet for the cars over here.


----------



## mflambert (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't get me started, Sir Snipe, on the 535D available to the REST OF THE WORLD. It REALLY pisses me the F off. But thankfully, I'm 95% happy with my 35D decision.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> It's real shame some of these things ended up being different from the euro cars. Sure would be nice to just order a tune/dpf removal and so on from there and slap it on without issue. From what I recall they even have a different EGR setup that can easily be bypassed but not sure anyone has found a solution yet for the cars over here.


Starting in 2014 (or before) the Euro cars will be the same as ours. That is when their emissions requirements catch up to ours. The reality is (and I think others here agree) that BMW and MB and Audi/VW have been using the US/CA for a beta test site for the new emissions systems required soon over there.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> Starting in 2014 (or before) the Euro cars will be the same as ours. That is when their emissions requirements catch up to ours. The reality is (and I think others here agree) that BMW and MB and Audi/VW have been using the US/CA for a beta test site for the new emissions systems required soon over there.


They must be using it as a test site for more than just that because I'd think different emissions equipment still would not explain why our computers are encrypted differently than theirs.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

As I recall there is a guy by the name of turboEddie in another forum that is actively seeking in removing the whole system and working in conjunction with Lenny to see of the it can be removed, I met a guy down here in Puerto rico whom happens to know about a guy in Poland that actually works in your computer via OBD II using the my friend laptop, I asked how did he managed to do that he told me that the Polish guy had the BMW program to enter via OBD II and he managed to make MANY changes on your car. I will keep you informed on this because if its true this Polish guy MIGHT be the Key for ALL OF US!! and if so trust me I will post this PRONTO!! to you. As I write I am sending a txt to my friend will keep everyone posted ok


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Snipe656 said:


> They must be using it as a test site for more than just that because I'd think different emissions equipment still would not explain why our computers are encrypted differently than theirs.


Because we have a different DDE? On p.28 of ST180 - Advanced Diesel:

In contrast to the ECE version of the M57D30T2 engine, the US
version of the engine electrical system features following
differences:
• Engine control unit DDE7.3
• Preheating system with LIN-bus link and ceramic heater
plugs
• Additional OBD sensors
• Electrically operated swirl flap and EGR valve
• Additional actuators and sensors for the low pressure EGR
system.
Engine ControlModule
The new DDE7.3 engine control module is used on the US
version M57D30T2 engine. The DDE 7 version is used due to
the fact that the DDE 6 engine control module was not sufficient
to accommodate the addition of the SCR system as well as additional
OBD functions.
DDE 7 will be used on future generations of diesel engines
including the N57 which will be available sometime later.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

From an algorithm/encryption stand point that still does not make a whole lot of sense to me. But then again I rather not dive into speculating much at all on all that since has no actual effect on me.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm into speculation, so here's a far-out guess: the US exports X5d vehicles. The USA has export controls under ITAR for encryption and products that have encrypted portions. Therefore, DDEs exported from the USA have to meet different standards (be more easily de-crypted, generally) than those exported from Europe.:angel::bigpimp:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It might be something like that. I just know the stuff we put out that has to be encrypted we are able to come up with routines that meet te needs for all countries the products go to instead of having different methods for different countries. But that is related to oilfield and not automotive.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Would sound like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9x5oCHLHdqA&sns=em


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'd do it solely for the sound actually. I'd even give up a little power to have the sound if that was needed to get it.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> I'd do it solely for the sound actually. I'd even give up a little power to have the sound if that was needed to get it.


Wouldn't you gain more power by removing the DPF?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

GreekboyD said:


> Wouldn't you gain more power by removing the DPF?


I was just trying to say that I care more about the sound than even power.


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

Snipe656 said:


> I was just trying to say that I care more about the sound than even power.


Ok, gotcha. For me it's the reverse. Sound quiet and then catch them with the element of surprise.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

@snipe,
Yes, this thread has been dead for awhile so I thought i should kick it in the pants. Snipe, do you happen to know the long term plan for the state of Texas with regard to no emissions testing for diesel vehicles? I ask this as if we both were to have the software mod and bypass our DPF, we would be at the mercy of the state not changing their mind on testing. I've got a while beofre warranty is up (25 months or 27,000 miles to go). Likely i will reach time first.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry but I have no idea. With that said though, I thought the gasoline car test is not even a sniffer but instead it plugs into the ODBII. I do not see why an inventive programmer could not trick a cars computer into telling the emissions machine what it wants to know. Of course that inventive programmer would probably be breaking some laws and facing some big fines.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

BB_cuda said:


> ... long term plan for the state of Texas with regard to no emissions testing for diesel vehicles...


This was posted recently on The Diesel Driver: http://www.thedieseldriver.com/2012/12/epa-lowers-soot-pollution-standards-by-20/

Probably has direct consequences to you Houston people as far as testing goes.


----------



## d-rizzle3000 (Dec 20, 2014)

Where can I get a dpf delete and tune kit?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

d-rizzle3000 said:


> Where can I get a dpf delete and tune kit?


Ecotune for the North American guys turned out being a disaster. I know a guy who builds downpipes for the 335d.


----------



## d-rizzle3000 (Dec 20, 2014)

What about the tune after the dpf removal?


----------



## GreekboyD (Jan 25, 2012)

d-rizzle3000 said:


> What about the tune after the dpf removal?


We've used a great tuner about 45 minutes southwest of Toronto in Oakville.


----------



## brettboat (Nov 10, 2014)

From my understanding the European DPF sensors and the US DPF sensors are not the same, so that's a problem within itself... Given any good ******* would make an adapter, or or plug/weld the existing sensor holes and make new ones...


----------

